# In Regards to Vice and Astrosky



## Nibba (Mar 6, 2019)

You guys need to seriously relax. @AstroSky knows what he's doing and probably isn't associating himself with us, why would he?

Not only that but he himself has said some damning things here such as that he's fucked men before and threatened to sodomize 16 yr old @dogtown several times. Probably not good for his career if they found these things

And listen, worse comes to worse, we have some bluepilled retards. At that point we make all posts only available to members and ban the cucks. (@Sergeant)

Myself and the mod team will do everything in our power to bully, ban, and ultimately chase off the cucks that browse here. I plan on celling here to the bitter end but we need everyone's support. We can't just start running away and hiding like most of you faggots have done your whole lives. Stand up for something dammit you owe it to yourselves. 

Now if you wanna get in on this lmk and I'll start a pm with my defense strategy. Trust in Nibba gentlemen


----------



## KrissKross (Mar 6, 2019)

Exactly my thoughts. Astro Sky would be risking himself if he made this place famous.


----------



## Nibba (Mar 6, 2019)

Sergeant said:


> EDIT: I actually wanted to post this in the other thread, got tagged twice. Whoops.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 6, 2019)

Sergeant said:


> If you posted your name or address or something here then it's your responsability, why did you do that?


I was low inhibmaxxing,u guys told me it'd make me hot.

Can I have my pms re enabled?


----------



## Nibba (Mar 6, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> I was low inhibmaxxing,u guys told me it'd make me hot.
> 
> Can I have my pms re enabled?


Lol


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 6, 2019)

numale cucks don’t scare me


----------



## Nibba (Mar 6, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> numale cucks don’t scare me


Legit


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 6, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> numale cucks don’t scare me


t. soy cuck


----------



## Dude420 (Mar 6, 2019)

JFL Astro Sky said on his stream it isn't going to be a video, just an article, and he won't probably even mention this site anyway, some people here should be clinically treated for their paranoia.


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 6, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> t. soy cuck


----------



## Coping (Mar 6, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> I was low inhibmaxxing,u guys told me it'd make me hot.
> 
> Can I have my pms re enabled?


JFL


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Mar 6, 2019)

There's people who don't and people who do, simply put. Normies hate us men of action and lump us in with those hateful and misogynistic incels (lol). I think it's an internal, jealousy subconscious tactic to vilify us. They scream and shout from rooftops looks don't matter and we should just accept ourselves and quit being vain. Well, normcucks, looks DO matter.


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Mar 6, 2019)

I will make sure this site becomes as bluepilled as possible


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 6, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> View attachment 27510


forced meme


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 6, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> forced meme


Gigacope.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 6, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> Gigacope.


t. coping numale


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 6, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> t. coping numale


Stop having a comeback to everything


----------



## chadisnow (Mar 6, 2019)

Knew that guy was a sellout.


----------



## Nibba (Mar 6, 2019)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> I will make sure this site becomes as bluepilled as possible


enjoy your ban if u do


----------



## qwep (Mar 6, 2019)

Nibba jealous he didnt get interview OMEGA LAWLAWLAWLAWL


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 6, 2019)

qwep said:


> Nibba jealous he didnt get interview OMEGA LAWLAWLAWLAWL


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 7, 2019)

This will truly separate the men from the boys


----------



## dodt (Mar 7, 2019)

@Nibba How you define the cucks in your post, cuz if its sub4psl then its over for me pretty much


----------



## Nibba (Mar 8, 2019)

dodt said:


> @Nibba How you define the cucks in your post, cuz if its sub4psl then its over for me pretty much


Cucks=bluepilled normie soyboys. Typical meaning


----------



## androidcel (Mar 8, 2019)

https://media1.tenor.com/images/485cde50b0c74336680ef26ea8cb96cd/tenor.gif?itemid=10139230


----------



## Nibba (Mar 8, 2019)

androidcel said:


> https://media1.tenor.com/images/485cde50b0c74336680ef26ea8cb96cd/tenor.gif?itemid=10139230


Ok u little shit I will have u banned from this subreddit for harrassment do u understand


----------



## androidcel (Mar 8, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Ok u little shit I will have u banned from this subreddit for harrassment do u understand


OP IS FAGGOT LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Nibba (Mar 8, 2019)

androidcel said:


> OP IS FAGGOT LOL LOL LOL


@Dude420 PLEASE BAN THIS GUY FROM THE SUBREDDIT PLEASE HE IS BULLYING ME


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2019)

It is over.


----------



## Nibba (Mar 8, 2019)

Tony said:


> er.


----------



## androidcel (Mar 8, 2019)

Tony said:


> It is over.


----------



## Nibba (Mar 8, 2019)

androidcel said:


> View attachment 27982


t.


----------



## theropeking (Mar 8, 2019)

Sergeant said:


> It's amazing how easily people get spooked over a supposed "dox".
> 
> So, somehow some hacker with free time hacks into an industrial grade database, unsalts the data, finds out your email and some ip's we purge often.
> 
> ...



yeye we know that you make millions and probably billions by incels.is and looksmax.org. No money for you anymore tbh ngl srs JK (no ded srs)


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2019)

theropeking said:


> ded srs


----------



## androidcel (Mar 8, 2019)

Nibba said:


> t.
> View attachment 27983


*IS THAT PICTURE FROM YOUR 15TH BIRTHDAY *

*LOL @THIS LEVEL OF COPE I MOG THAT CUCK SUBHUMAN *


----------



## Nibba (Mar 8, 2019)

theropeking said:


> yeye we know that you make millions and probably billions by incels.is and looksmax.org. No money for you anymore tbh ngl srs JK (no ded srs)


Apparently he's running all these sites at loss despite saturating these sites with ads. I refuse to believe hosting costs that much


----------



## Nibba (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## androidcel (Mar 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> View attachment 28292


slayer tbh


----------



## Nibba (Mar 9, 2019)

androidcel said:


> slayer tbh


Indiaaaaaa


----------



## androidcel (Mar 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Indiaaaaaa


You must wait at least 3 seconds before performing this action.


----------



## Nibba (Mar 9, 2019)

androidcel said:


> You must wait at least 3 seconds before performing this action.


You must wait at least 1 seconds before performing this action.


----------



## androidcel (Mar 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> You must wait at least 1 seconds before performing this action.


You must wait at least 7 seconds before performing this action.


----------



## Nibba (Mar 9, 2019)

androidcel said:


> You must wait at least 7 seconds before performing this action.


You're very fast typer


----------



## androidcel (Mar 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> You're very fast typer


thanks bro

You must wait at least 1 seconds before performing this action.


----------



## Nibba (Mar 9, 2019)

androidcel said:


> thanks bro
> 
> You must wait at least 1 seconds before performing this action.


I use voice to text


----------



## androidcel (Mar 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> I use voice to text


high t mogger


----------



## Nibba (Mar 9, 2019)

androidcel said:


> high t mogger


We are moggers


----------



## androidcel (Mar 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> We are moggers


i post/like ratio mog you ogrecel


----------



## Nibba (Mar 9, 2019)

androidcel said:


> i post/like ratio mog you ogrecel


That's because for three months on this site I did nothing but spam ogre emotes with Tony


----------



## androidcel (Mar 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> That's because for three months on this site I did nothing but spam ogre emotes with Tony


fucking brutal its over


----------



## Nibba (Mar 9, 2019)

androidcel said:


> fucking brutal its over


My ratio is slowly climbing though


----------



## androidcel (Mar 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> My ratio is slowly climbing though


mine is minning from day to day


----------



## Nibba (Mar 9, 2019)

androidcel said:


> mine is minning from day to day


yeah I should probably stop shitposting and give actual advice so I get those sweet sweet updoots


----------



## androidcel (Mar 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> yeah I should probably stop shitposting and give actual advice so I get those sweet sweet updoots


my shitposts get more likes than actual useful posts lolololdka


----------



## Nibba (Mar 9, 2019)

androidcel said:


> my shitposts get more likes than actual useful posts lolololdka


Honestly I kind of noticed that with me yesterday as well


----------



## Krezo (Mar 9, 2019)

> threatened to sodomize 16 yr old @dogtown


That's actually hilarious ngl


----------



## badromance (Mar 9, 2019)

*i regret revealing my real name on snapchat
brutal i hope everyone forgot it*


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 9, 2019)

i hate niggers


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 9, 2019)

badromance said:


> *i regret revealing my real name on snapchat
> brutal i hope everyone forgot it*


names me


----------



## Insomniac (Mar 9, 2019)

badromance said:


> *i regret revealing my real name on snapchat
> brutal i hope everyone forgot it*


I remember your name, it’s Issac Cox.
bad joke tbh


----------



## badromance (Mar 9, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> names me


*brutal
stay safe*


----------



## Blitz (Mar 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> You guys need to seriously relax. @AstroSky knows what he's doing and probably isn't associating himself with us, why would he?
> 
> Not only that but he himself has said some damning things here such as that he's fucked men before and threatened to sodomize 16 yr old @dogtown several times. Probably not good for his career if they found these things
> 
> ...


Love the initiative man. Sign me up.


----------

